# Crockpot Chicken and Mushrooms



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been having to do a lot of the cooking lately and being one who doesn't particularly like to follow recipes I tend to make things up as I go. I also take lots of short cuts (i.e. there are not a lot of what would be called "fresh ingredients" in my cooking). I have about a 95% success rate, and most of my creations meet with favorable reviews from the family. Anyway, I came up with the following recipe this past Saturday, which I presented to rave reviews at our Fellowship Meal yesterday.

1 1/2 bags of Banquet frozen boneless chicken breast tenders (or as many as will fit in your crockpot)
3 - 7oz. jars of whole button mushrooms (drained)
1 packet of French's chicken roast seasoning
1 cup of a decent white wine
3 heaping table spoons of Homemade Gourmet's BLT Seasoning
1 stick of butter (real butter)

Combine in your crockpot and cook on Low setting overnight (8-10 hours).
Enjoy!


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 22, 2008)

That sounds really good. I love just about anything with mushrooms. Do you happen to have any good soup recipes for the crockpot?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 22, 2008)

Mmmmm!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 22, 2008)

Mindaboo said:


> That sounds really good. I love just about anything with mushrooms. Do you happen to have any good soup recipes for the crockpot?



Hmmmm.  I haven't tried any soups... yet. You may have just inspired me. I'll let you know if I come up with anything.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 22, 2008)

That does sound good. I love crockpot or casserole dishes.


----------



## Herald (Dec 22, 2008)

James, maybe we can get you on the Food Network. We can call your show "What a Crock!" or "Everyday Puritan."


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 22, 2008)

Herald said:


> James, maybe we can get you on the Food Network. We can call your show "What a Crock!" or "Everyday Puritan."





And you could be a guest, Bill. That is, if we can figure out how to cook crabs in a crockpot.


----------

